# Challenge...



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

My challenge for this coming up new year is to fill my life with only good things... 

What that means to me is this. I am getting rid of the clutter that always seems to over take my life. So every day my goal is to get rid of at least 5 items. There is no rule as to what those items are I just need to toss toss and toss. 

Also I want to only put back into my life good things. I want to choose good people, good things and good thoughts. Kinda of like a personal cleanse. 

Here is a picture of where my starting point in my home is... 








[/IMG]

What are your challenges for this coming up new year?


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks nice and UN cluttered, what will you be removing ?


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Good for you! *I* need to dis-clutter, too, although YOUR place is lovely; doesn't look a bit cluttered to me!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Vickie, behind those shelves are organized clutter. I am very good at organizing but it is still stuff that is not really needed. The shelves are full full full of daycare arts and crafts and manipulative's for teaching. Those dishes are only the fourth set of dishes I own and those are the ones I plan on keeping when I get to do my smaller house project. And on top of the dish shelf is yet another set of silverware and I am thinking those will be the ones I use and so I can toss the ones I am using for right now. I don't need everything.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Ahhh Mama, you are always so sweet. It doesn't look like it is clutter, but it won't fit into my small house off the grid project I am wanting to do.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Moving is where I always unload , went from a four bedroom house to a 700 sf adorable , comfortable "shack " . Forced reduction is the best , no guilt !

The baskets are great !


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Vickie, yes, that is what I am wanting to do as well but I do not want to load and pack and move all this stuff across the state. I want to downsize as much as I can now and this spring I plan to put a for sale sign in my front yard. 

You should show pics of yours, I would love to see how you did it all?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i've seen this room before and i remember i admired it then especially with those windows. i like the baskets also. i just dont see the dishes though. ~Georgia.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

The dishes are on the shelve or dresser drawer that is holding another shelf. Told you I was good at organizing. 

The baskets hold tons of toys for the kids, that is my daycare room where I work every day.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Send me the tables and chairs. 

There, I helped with 1 day!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Moon, the table are chairs are staying, but you are welcome to come on over and sit a spell, I would even make you a cup of coffee, LOL. 

Riley Jo just sent this link to me and it is fitting with what I am trying to do... 

https://www.facebook.com/100thingchallenge


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I challenged myself to stay off ST for a month starting January 2013. There's drama here and I'm trying to live a drama free life.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Well, that's dramatic.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I am here to testify that Cindilu's house is cluttered, floor to ceiling, with LOVE.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2012)

I understand the "why" but just have to remark that your home is quite attractive as it is


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

wyld thang said:


> I am here to testify that Cindilu's house is cluttered, floor to ceiling, with LOVE.


Oh my goodness, I thought you were going to rat me out, it really is cluttered I am telling ya. Wyld has been in my home and she should know, lol. Yikes, I forgot about someone getting the chance to be in it for real. 

Wild, next time you have to stay for at least morning coffee.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Ahh Lesley, that was sweet. Now just picture all of that stuff in a very very small home. That is where it will get tricky.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

I'll help you, shall I give you my address by email? And I can just say what you don't need but can send to me 
Just kidding, your house is lovely and imo not cluttered!
But that said, if you need to downsize because of a smaller house, you need to know what you really need...
And said that... I just moved, threw out loads of stuff, still have got a lot of stuff... But I know that the next 4 years at least are going to be tough so I kinda hang on to all my craft supplies so I can make presents and such, saves a lot of money. also my canning jars and equipment, dehydrators, grain mill and so on is taking up a lot of space. But I don't mind, glad I have what I have
I need to be more smart in storage then I was. 
My main focus next year is organizing so I will be able to move quickly if that is needed ( I have a years lease here not sure when I have to leave). 
I am also organizing celebrations like christmas and such. I had a couple of those fake Christmas trees for my work, but won't be needing them. So instead of a Christmas tree I made a very big wreath ( I used an old bicycle wheel) and I hang it above the table. I decorated them with the small lights which have some pine apples bind on it and it looks pretty natural. Didn't spend a cent on Christmas 
I am also making a lot of soy wax candles, I have quite some kilo's left and I thought it was smarter to make candles and use them. Candles are now pretty expensive here, so I have free candles
I am also working on a lot of little presents for my children and their friends. I made about 15 satin flower hair pins and some 40 hair pins with small rose buds. Hand made card in a small plastic bag and it does looks sweet
Not sure if that is downsizing, but it is saving me loads of money in the year or more to come!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh wow Xant, you know the only way to show me what you are making is by pictures. And I have seen some of the pictures of your home and I think it is beautiful. But I would love to see the wreath you made and pictures of all of your gifts. I think they would be beautiful.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Must be in the weather, I'm thinking the same thing here. Have a twelve room house and every room, with the exception of the three I live in, have way to much "stuff". I moved into the house when my mom moved into a mobile home. She left her stuff here and I added mine. Family heirloom antiques are great but I'm planning to downsize too so somethings have to go. Maybe an auction sale in the spring, also have outbuildings full of "stuff".


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

To bad we couldn't have a online garage sale, lol.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

My challange is to get alla me and mine moved next year.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

FBB, honestly if I lived closer I would come over to your house and help you. Just sayin.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

cindilu said:


> FBB, honestly if I lived closer I would come over to your house and help you. Just sayin.


 But if we all helped each other, we wouldn't actually get rid of stuff, we'd only exchange it for other stuff.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Some of my challenges this coming year:

Springing back from going back into debt this summer.
Obtain new to me vehicle before this one dies.
Manage a tattoo trip to Vegas with my daughter.
Start a bit of urban homesteading and a poultry breeding program.
Finish a cross cultural network and information technology training program in time to be sent to India by my company to implement/teach it. 

Those seem like the big ones.

Oh yeah and take as many walks in the Ouachita Mountains as possible.

..........and maybe start another business.....

...or two. hahahaha


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh yeah and get my company to agree for me to take a forensics class that will totally incapacitate me for any work whatsoever for two weeks....and also pay for it even though it has nothing to do with what we do except that it has to do with computers and networks and the internet. *crosses fingers*


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Cindilu, I love your decorating style...we have the same style.
Great minds think alike!!! =)

In an attempt to unclutter, I only brought in 15 Christmas tubs this year. I left about 10 in the garage and will not open them or put those decorations out....there is more than enough in the house now.
I have organized the tubs I brought in and donated a lot of decor.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Why not, I think those are wonderful goals. And if you ever make a trip to Oregon you are welcome to come and stay over at my house, just hang out long enough for me to make your breakfast coffee, LOL.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

cindilu said:


> Why not, I think those are wonderful goals. And if you ever make a trip to Oregon you are welcome to come and stay over at my house, just hang out long enough for me to make your breakfast coffee, LOL.



I don't go much of anywhere without at least a pot of coffee. I've been without for two weeks...now I have some for morning...will be ready to whip the world tomorrow...yeeeehaaawww! lol

I'm not a rusher, Cindilu...usually everyone else is in a hurry...I like squeezing the last drop out of everything LOL


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

shanzone2001 said:


> Cindilu, I love your decorating style...we have the same style.
> Great minds think alike!!! =)
> 
> In an attempt to unclutter, I only brought in 15 Christmas tubs this year. I left about 10 in the garage and will not open them or put those decorations out....there is more than enough in the house now.
> I have organized the tubs I brought in and donated a lot of decor.


Shannon, my first thought when I read this was like, wow, that many tubs, that is a lot of tubs, I think I need to see some of them, teehee. Then I remember the reason why I am having to declutter in the first place, LOL. 

Girl, I love ya, you have a beautiful house and you have beautiful style, you should post a picture of Emmy's bedroom. It is fit for a princess.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks, Girlfriend. Let me look for that picture.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Here is Emmy's princess crib.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

It is on your facebook just in case you might have forgot where ya put it, at least I think it is. Or maybe you sent it in a text. It has been a long day of cleansing, I am tired, LOL.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

We should start a Christmas dÃ©cor thread...I want to see all of yours!!!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Ugg, I haven't even started, this week and weekend is going to be about cleaning every cupboard and drawer out. The tree will go up this weekend as well but I honestly don't do a lot of Christmas decorating. Not sure why I don't but I guess I don't. I only have four tubs I think and one of them if for fall. This is the first year I didn't bring it out either. I guess daycare this year has kicked my behind and it is all I can do to just do the day by day things. 

But I think you should post pictures of your Christmas goodies, I can live through you.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Nobody says you HAVE to decorate. I am sure you saw the picture of my Christmas tree on FB...I put it out on the covered porch and put white lights on it. That's it! 

Maggie is having a Christmas party so I kind-of had to get the house decorated to meet her high expectations!!! lol


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I saw the tree on the porch, lol, thought it was a rather cute idea.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Here it is....simple, simple, simple.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I like this picture better....For you, Cindilu!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

That is a absolutely beautiful front porch, heck, I would live there, can I bring my cot?

Wow girl, you have beautiful taste, it should be in a magazine.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

You can stay on the porch, but remember you have a guest room here!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm on board for the de-cluttering too. Mostly I want to sew through some of the fabrics I have that are tucked in every possible spot around here--closets, shelves, under bed boxes, tote bags. I think you get the idea. I've got a lot of fabric.

Christmas tree goes up on Sunday--hopefully pictures Sunday night.LOL


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Ahh, yes, my bedroom, I NEED to make a trip down there to visit with ya and hold that precious baby of yours.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes, you do! I bought a new shabby chic headboard for your bed!!!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Shan, you are awesome, love ya girlfriend.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Love you right back!


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Shanzone2001,,,,Why do you have a spittoon on your porch????

Are you a "Copenhagen Angel"??? hehe


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Kodiak actually!!!! Shhhhh, don't tell!

I actually like to plant in them!


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

shanzone, you have such a lovely home, I love it! I see you have a window pane on the wall.. does that require a very big bold to keep it there? Ok very strange question I understand... But i found a couple of really nice old, very old window panes here on the attic and want to use them, but I have no idea if it is difficult to hang them on the wall, because they are so heavy


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I just hammered a large nail into the wall. I love old windows...I like to hang strings of pip berries on them!!!


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Shannon, you have TWENTY-FIVE Xmas totes?! *thehorror!* I think I have 2, and was going to go through them soon and downsize! *lol*


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

I have sorta the same goals. My clutter is in my unused barn. I have emptied it once or twice before...lol I knocked down Christmas decoration boxes to one and half totes last year, after this year it will be one. I donated most last week to the pantry, along with 4 boxes of good stuff from the barn. I do not want any household clutter except my photos. My BF is a real clutter guy. I have to keep him under control or the house would pile up. 

Personal challenges, disengaging negative conversations. No mater what, I am pushing any negative conversations started to positive. Not because of ST lol But Great grandma(my best friends) passed a few days ago. and ever notice how when an elder passes and your mind quickly floods with influences they have had on who you are. Well, GG was a life lover. she lived every day to the fullest possible. she always focused on the positive. You could have said, "Gram, I'm quitting my job and hitching across the country" and she would say, "thats nice dear, I hope you have fun"...lol 94 and rode an hour,just 3 weeks ago, to see my new home, even tho she wasnt feeling well, she pushed till the end. this is her song, this is who she was,she always chose to dance. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2SfmcNg8js

I am sick of Debbie Downers. Even tho many years ago I have ditched those kind, but they crop up. and some are family and hard to get away from .....lol And they bring all their trouble on themselves, then whine about it. http://www.hulu.com/watch/109926

Life is short, make the most of every day.


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

Laura said:


> But if we all helped each other, we wouldn't actually get rid of stuff, we'd only exchange it for other stuff.


You are soooo correct but what fun it would be. I did a major clean out and now some rooms echo. Hmm...may have gotten rid of too much but wow it feels better!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Farmgal, you sound like someone I would love to get to know. Your ggma sounded like a wonderful person and I understand that loss way to well. My uncle passed away a couple of weeks ago and it was a huge loss in our family. Sitting at the funeral I was reminded of what a great man he was and the legacy he left behind for his children, grands and great grandchildren. He was a true man of God, was a good husband, father and he held his last name with pride. His death reminded me to make better choices, to clean up my act so to speak and because I share his last name I wanted to be able to show honor to him and keep the name in good standing. I cleaned up my facebook, took out friendships that would not have been good, and said I am sorry to people I had wronged. 

My house and my life are being cleaned up, I want to raise people up, not bring them down. 

I really like what you are doing and wanting to accomplish.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

cindilu said:


> Farmgal, you sound like someone I would love to get to know.


 Same here. You and your family are welcome to come up and visit niagara falls anytime.. I have my spare room done except for the window trim...lol 

Maybe we need to meet at shanzones and see that awesome porch! I love it!


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

farmgal said:


> Same here. You and your family are welcome to come up and visit niagara falls anytime.. I have my spare room done except for the window trim...lol
> 
> Maybe we need to meet at shanzones and see that awesome porch! I love it!


only if Whynot brings her coffee machine and everyone gets those piece and other food they posted on the forum!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

farmgal said:


> Maybe we need to meet at shanzones and see that awesome porch! I love it!


Maybe you should!!!:buds:


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

Cindilu your house is very nice

I am trying to declutter, it is hard. I could easily 'throw stuff out' but then part of me says 'well, have a yard sale, sell it on fb, or take it to thrift store' . . . . all of this involves planning and keeping stuff till that happens. Then other things happen, I forget, and it goes back to whatever tub or sack I've stuffed it into....

I'd love to be organized as you. Am working on it.
Groene Pioneer, that bicycle/fake tree wreath sounds very creative/interesting! I'd love to see a pic of it too....
Shanzone....15 tubs! Whatever I've accumulated for Christmas over the years I shove into grocery sacks, and stick where ever I can downstairs in basement, hoping that I'll remember where they are in 12 months . . . .


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

Finally, 3 years after dh passed, I have been slowly, bit at a time, going into garage and taking his books, manuals and anything related to his work (he amassed quite a bit of writings, etc about his work) and throwing away at dump....it seems so disrespectful, but I cant find anyone who'll take it as a collection of works that he did for/during his military career and the years after it. It wont benefit me, and I just dont have the space for it anymore.
In the last year or so, since I've lived here has been the first time I can park my truck in the garage (so cluttered with his stuff - the kids stuff- and yes, some of my 'stuff')
It is hard. Wish there was another way.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

sherry in Maine said:


> Cindilu your house is very nice
> 
> I am trying to declutter, it is hard. I could easily 'throw stuff out' but then part of me says 'well, have a yard sale, sell it on fb, or take it to thrift store' . . . . all of this involves planning and keeping stuff till that happens. Then other things happen, I forget, and it goes back to whatever tub or sack I've stuffed it into....


 I have some bigger items listed on craigslist and do plan a sale in spring. but just as you said it sets there meanwhile. thats why I decided to take all the good stuff, to the Christmas room for the pantry goers. Things I have that could be used as a gift for someone else. I went there when my children were little for help with their gifts, I had a large bag of gifts to "regift" from last year.. all new stuff..lol At this particular pantry, held at a church, they put all the donated items on tables and after the folks get their food bags, they can go around and take anything from the tables for Christmas. there are hats and scarfs, Christmas decors and lots of gently used or new items.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Got a call this morning from my daughter. One of her church family had a house fire last Friday, total loss. I'm excited, mom is within the range of the size of clothes I've got stored away. Going thru the things (never have thrown away a pair of jeans) and the extra clothes I seem to accumulate to pass on to the family. Love it when things go to a certain family or person rather than to Goodwill to be sold. This should help with cleaning out some of the clutter.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I love stories like that because it is a way to spread love to another that has a real need. Good for you, glad you have the extras to send.


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

I took the severe minimalist road about 8 years ago. I got away from it for a few years and then recently decluttered my life again.
I am happier when I am not closed in and burdened by too many possessions.

It is not about getting rid of your stuff. It is about trusting yourself enough that you know that you are going to be okay, even if life strips you down to nothing.

I chuckle every time I see one of those "tiny houses" being posted on FB. How many folks could actually live in one of those? Most people have too much stuff to ever fit it and them in one of those homes. If you arent there now, you'd better get there and be okay there before you run off and build a teeny tiny house.

I take the 100 Thing Challenge every so often. Currently, I am at about 75 things, give or take a few. I live in a 400 sq foot home. I work 4 hours a day and I have money left over at the end of the month. The rest of my time is mine and I spend it doing what I want to do. 
I can have that freedom because I am not owned by the burden and the tasks of having too much stuff.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

my challenge....is to just live and be alive at the end of next year.everything else is icing on the cake.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

elkhound said:


> my challenge....is to just live and be alive at the end of next year.everything else is icing on the cake.


 
That's where I was last year. I made it, and you know what? I also unpacked a bunch of my things/stuff/antiques that had been packed away for 10 yrs. I still enjoy these things as much as when I acquired them, so no, I won't be joining the declutter group.

Jackie


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

rileyjo said:


> I took the severe minimalist road about 8 years ago. I got away from it for a few years and then recently decluttered my life again.
> I am happier when I am not closed in and burdened by too many possessions.
> 
> It is not about getting rid of your stuff. It is about trusting yourself enough that you know that you are going to be okay, even if life strips you down to nothing.
> ...


Hey there, I am working on it, really I am. I went thru the storage shed this weekend. On the 100 thing challenge that doesn't include food does it? And it doesn't include things like meds, toilet paper and preps does it? I am all about prepping and working on getting together more as we speak.


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

Stuff to run the house does not count for the 100 Thing Challenge. You only count things that you choose to own. I didnt count my sofa because I need to sit down somewhere but I did count my houseplants (2) because they are something that I chose to acquire but could also live without.
Preps...I counted them individually. Bug out bag is 1, dehydrator is 1, box of stored seeds is 1,on and on, but food/tp are a necessity and I dont have cases and cases of beans , etc. so I left it out of the Challenge.

There are no hard and fast rules. It comes down to thinking about what you truly need in your life.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Well, for sure I need food, meds and preps. And I need more of those, but I am also taking those into account when I build my house. The design is very specific for my needs and I need the house to work for me, not me the house, does that make sense? Food storage is huge in my design, so instead of building cupboards, I have shelves from floor to ceiling. Only one counter top and instead of cupboards under neigh the counter I have a fancy work bench planned instead. If the dishes, pots and pans don't fit under, then they will get reloved to someone else. The bathroom is designed for storage and the way I do everything now is in plastic shoe tubs. I have about 20 of them filled with tooth paste, soaps, shampoo, meds, make up, you get the point. This way if I need something I go to the designed tub and they are organised. Does that make sense?


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

rileyjo said:


> There are no hard and fast rules. It comes down to thinking about what you truly need in your life.


I admitted here how much holiday dÃ©cor I have. I know it is obsessive but I really really really enjoy decorating. As long as I can keep the stuff organized and stored in the garage I am ok with it. It is my personal indulgence.....
As for my home, I do believe in keeping things in their place and avoiding clutter.
Clear house, clear head.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Shan, your house is beautiful and you have nothing ever to worry about except maybe getting it published in a magazine which I think you really should do.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

So for the 100 Things challenge, you can only KEEP 100 things? 

I know lots of people who do like the 5 things challenge or whatever, where you have to throw 5 things away every day (or donate them, etc)...


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I am working on dumping as much as I can before the first of the year. Then my goal will be to take out five things a day for 2013. It is going to make for one really big garage sale come spring.


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

It is not about the number of things you own. It is about finding value in the things you have...
I am not the least bit organized. I just dont have a lot of things to make a slobby mess with.

Using Cyndi's example...If I have 20 tubs of toiletries, How much money did I spend to acquire all that? How long did I spend at my job to get the money to buy that? I might have the stuff but I have lost the time. My time belongs to me and I want to value what I do with it.
If a tornado comes along and whacks my house and Cyndi's house, I wont lose as much. I will have less to grieve and will spend less time and energy rebuilding my life.
Again, minimalism is not about the actual amount of stuff. It is about the value you place on the stuff. It is the definition of living deliberately.

However, the guy who invented the 100 Thing Challenge was obviously not a prepper. That is where it gets weird.
Today, I am living thru Day 2 of what is expected to be a 4 day freezing rain storm. The roads actually werent bad but I want the choice of not having to go out in the storm. I prep a few things, extra cat food, tp, candles etc. I dont have 6 bottles of shampoo and 4 cases of beans prepped because if the shtf to where I am going to go thru 6 bottles, I've got bigger problems than having dirty hair and gas while I'm trying to survive.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

SilverFlame819 said:


> ...I know lots of people who do like the 5 things challenge or whatever, where you have to throw 5 things away every day (or donate them, etc)...





rileyjo said:


> It is not about the number of things you own. It is about finding value in the things you have...*minimalism is not about the actual amount of stuff. It is about the value you place on the stuff.* It is the definition of living deliberately...


 
Throw stuff out? Well... eventually. Say I buy a shirt made from a man made product that started as some form of petro chemical. It started as a plant, changed to oil, was pumped up and distilled. Made into a textile, I buy and wear it for many times longer than most people keep their clothes. (I have wool shirts and some hunting clothes way older than a whole bunch of you.)

Eventually,when I'm done wearing it, it becomes a rag. Not just any rag. A "Clean" rag. Then it becomes a dirty rag. After that, a greasy rag. When it's finally soaked up all it can, it becomes a fire starting rag when the paper burnables are too wet from rainy weather. And back into the carbon stream we go. WOOEEE!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

RileyJo and I have been emailing back and forth and she is educating me on the ways of letting go of things. 

I have 20 tubs of bathroom stuff because if it comes to a point where I have no job etc or something huge happens then I want to be prepared. Five of those tubs are meds bandages etc. I prep as much as I can and if the SHTF and you need soap, then I have extra to barter with. 

But she is also correct in the amount of money I have spent. Thankfully we have a $ tree here and that is where I do most of my prep shopping but from now on the money goes to land. I can prep again after the land is bought.


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

It would be a whole lot easier if I knew in advance what teotwawki was going to look like. I do know that I will be bugging out and I prep accordingly.
I an pretty strict with myself about putting money away every month for emergencies and retirement. It has come in handy in the past. I like being able to take a few months off from work now and again.

I hope you get your land soon, Cyndi. You have a great plan for the future.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

I like that 5 things challenge. The 100 thing challenge is a little more difficult, but I may have it as a goal. Maybe more like a 160 things when I figure out bare necessities. I ride horse, so I need her bare essentials...lol Also wont count my photos individually, but I will count my books individually. This wont be too hard for me as I am in process of building my new home and havent brought in, all my belongings stored in my barn. So I am learning what I can live without anyway. I have magazines that build up like mother earth news and the like. Those I find hard to get rid of unless I find someone who will really enjoy them. When really it shouldnt mater, I should just ditch them either way. 

I told my son if he doesnt deep clean his room, I will, you know how 16 y/o love their privacy. I cleaned it yesterday when he wasnt home. Good Grief. He had over 10 speakers that didnt work, old boom box radios that were junk. Old game systems with games he doesnt use. He will now have regular room check days, what a mess...lol And the dust bunnies have multiplied beyond reality! The vacuum does reach under the bed you know...lmao


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

farmgal said:


> I
> I told my son if he doesnt deep clean his room, I will, you know how 16 y/o love their privacy. I cleaned it yesterday when he wasnt home. Good Grief.


I feel a spiritual connection to you, Girl! I have a 16 year old boy and his room is a nightmare! I can't bring myself to clean it...I make him "shovel" it out every so often. Yuck! 
To think I ever liked a 16 year old boy (when I was 16, of course!)


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

shanzone2001 said:


> I feel a spiritual connection to you, Girl! I have a 16 year old boy and his room is a nightmare! I can't bring myself to clean it...I make him "shovel" it out every so often. Yuck!
> To think I ever liked a 16 year old boy (when I was 16, of course!)


LMAO Good to hear I am not alone ! I try to recall if my room was that bad when I was his age. I dont think it was. My mother did pick it up a bit I remember, but I did all the outside animal chores. I gave him the loft bedroom. Its 16 x 28, he has it set up like an apartment. Once the drywall was up he moved in, didnt get chance to mud it yet. Was busy getting plumbing etc done. So now I am slinging the mud on his walls, once its all painted nice it better stay cleaner...lol He wants it budweiser red.wt?...lol I guess its better than black like his older brother picked.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Cindilu you have a very cozy house from what I can see from the pictures!

As far as clutter goes, if it is cluttered to YOU then it is cluttered. Too much of anything weighs a person down. I am in process of my continual declutter of the farm. I have sold, given away, donated and thrown out literally a few pickup truck loads of stuff and I still have stuff.

Living somewhere for years and years leaves you open to accumulations of stuff that you will "one day need". When that day comes, I have no clue but the moment, the absolute second after you declutter something, you need it. It is an unwritten law.

I am still packing things up every weekend. My kids will thank me for this one day!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

sidepasser said:


> Cindilu you have a very cozy house from what I can see from the pictures!


 
I would like to see more pictures of her beautiful home....hint, hint!!!:happy:


----------



## DianneIverson2 (Apr 28, 2012)

gosh, I absolutely love it. I would give anything to have so much light and space.My floors are wavy particle board with lousy carpet over them. Its a little dark in the trees and can't afford to have a few cut down. Anyway I just love it!


----------

